

Chase Bank drops Windows Phone support citing lack of users - forgotAgain
http://www.neowin.net/news/chase-bank-drops-windows-phone-support-citing-lack-of-users

======
bediger4000
Let's compare the anguished cries of "Windows Ecosystem" people encountering
this to the anguished cries of Linux fanboys in 2001 when encountering
IE6-only web sites.

